# Odds and Ends engine--New clutch--Sawmill--Finally!!!



## Brian Rupnow (May 9, 2013)

Success is so sweet!!! Sometimes it just takes a while. Here is the video I have been promising for the last 3 months, of the Odds and Ends hit and miss engine I built this past winter, driving the sawmill I designed and built last year, thru the clutch I designed this winter. It is running a new sawblade that Jim Dunmyer sent me. He has built this sawmill and exhibited it at a show in Florida, and done some experimenting to see what blade would cut with the least amount of drag on the engine. The sawmill works like a charm. The new design of clutch seems to work perfectly with no drag at all on the engine, when engaged or disengaged. I will be posting all the details for this clutch on my thread "Clutch---Again". The Odds and Ends engine seems to be working very well. Right at the very end of the video, where it quits going into "miss" mode, the engine had warmed up and was running a bit rich. After I was finished the video I turned the needle in about 1/4 turn, and the engine speeded up at the leaner setting and went back into its hit and miss cycle. I am so happy to have been able to finally post a video showing all these components working so well together. Thanks for all the interest that has been displayed over the winter, as I've fought my way through all this.----Brian


----------



## Paulsv (May 9, 2013)

Awesome, Brian!


----------



## gbritnell (May 9, 2013)

Hi Brian,
Very, very nice project or should I say multiple projects. It sure adds to the interest when you have 3 things operating at once. The engine didn't seem to strain at all with the ratios that you came up with. 
gbritnell


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 9, 2013)

Thanks George. That means a lot coming from a man I consider one of the finest model builders in the world. ---Brian


----------



## cfellows (May 9, 2013)

Very nice, Brian.  Love the sawmill!  Seems to be percolating along pretty good.

Chuck


----------



## Tarheel (May 10, 2013)

Great finish to a great project !


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 10, 2013)

There's a lot of fine work on that table!  Good job!


----------

